# drive belt



## T.allan (10 Apr 2008)

Hello everybody,
know I've getting up and running. Done a couple of shapes and a couple of dibbers. Made loads of sawdust for the hamster and my belt has snapped. The machine is a Clarke 20" WOOD-LATHE CWL6B. Know I'm not complaining because I believe my technique, as a rank outside amateur is probably the cause. The question is, Is there a stronger alternative to the belt supplied and if so where do I get them from? I'm in the N.E of England in county Durham and is there anywhere local?


----------



## TEP (10 Apr 2008)

Hi. Try at Machine Mart, they should have the spares for your machine. There is a branch in Gateshead, and one in Sunderland. 

Don't know about different belts for your machine, but the best way to try is to have a original belt and go around some 'Belt & Bearing' suppliers they should be able to fix you up by matching the original. Also it will be a lot cheaper at these places.


----------



## YorkieT (10 Apr 2008)

I don't know what the belt looks like on your machine but I found that most car spares carry ( or will get one the next day ) belts which are suitable for lathes / pillar drills that I have owned and cost a tenth of the price so you can have a couple of spares just in case :wink: 

Take your old belt with you.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Apr 2008)

Used to have the same lathe - ring Machine Mart spares line on 0871 410 1270;from memory,they do three different standards of drive belt - the standard one is black,the heavier-duty one is white/clear (never tried the third option)

Andrew


----------



## lurker (14 Apr 2008)

My Delta lathe look sort of similar so check out this 

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=22580


----------



## lurker (14 Apr 2008)

Or this

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... hp?t=22573


----------



## T.allan (15 Apr 2008)

Well it's a bit of a problem. The belt is a round plastic or resin or nylon type of material about 17". Clarke 20" WOODLATHE CWL6B
I got the lathe as a christmas present and because of the cold weather didn't open the box until march. I found the belt for the lathe was actually broken. I informed Machine Mart and they sent me a new one which they charged me P&P for. Unfortunately the belt snapped, why I don't know(possibly user handling which is fair enough). I informed the parts dept at Nottingham and ordered another two. Not in stock. I waited about two weeks. They then sent me the wrong ones which, after a phone call I promptly returned with the promise of the two correct belts, how difficult is that? I'm still waiting. 
So far I've only made a couple of garden dibbers and some sawdust for my sons hamster. to many obsacles I reckon.


----------



## CHJ (15 Apr 2008)

T.allan":1x66rcwl said:


> The belt is a round plastic or resin or nylon type of material about 17".



How about making your own up by purchasing some belt stock of the correct diameter.


http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Plastic_Transmission_Belt_60.html

Incidently you should be able to re-join your broken belt with a hot iron.


----------

